# Canik a CZ clone



## recoilguy (Apr 30, 2009)

I have been hearing about these guns more and more lately. I can't get a look at one and was wondering if anyone has any experiance with one so I know if it is worth the time to keep looking. I own a CZ and a Witness and I really like the style of handgun. Canik is Turkish made which normally translates to less expensive but not necesarily lower quality.....IE the Stoeger Cougar.

Looking ofr some feedback if there is any. I don't "have to have one" and I don't just buy copies that are less expensive. I am genuinely interested and wonder what anyone has experianced or heard about them.

RCG


----------

